# how to table top a MTB



## nosaj (Aug 2, 2005)

Can anyone give some advice on how to pull off a table top on a Mountain bike? I understand what to do with the hands, but am confused about where my pedals and seat should be. If my left hand is going to my right armpit, where should my left pedal be in order to get my left knee over the top tube? Do I have to get my left knee over the top tube? Also, I drop my seat, but that seems to hit me in the ass from time to time. Does the seat have to be all the way down? (Mine won't go all the way down unless I cut the post). I know this is a tough trick to master, but would appreciate a couple pointers to get it going. Thanks!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

nosaj said:


> Can anyone give some advice on how to pull off a table top on a Mountain bike? I understand what to do with the hands, but am confused about where my pedals and seat should be. If my left hand is going to my right armpit, where should my left pedal be in order to get my left knee over the top tube? Do I have to get my left knee over the top tube? Also, I drop my seat, but that seems to hit me in the ass from time to time. Does the seat have to be all the way down? (Mine won't go all the way down unless I cut the post). I know this is a tough trick to master, but would appreciate a couple pointers to get it going. Thanks!


the seat should definitely be all the way down. what kind of mountain bike are you riding? is it a dirt jumper? or an xc? etc. ?

*How to : Table Top by Brandon Semenuk*

How to : Table Top by Brandon Semenuk - YouTube


----------



## nosaj (Aug 2, 2005)

It's a 2009 Stumpjumper XC bike. Thanks for that link. I've seen that video in my quest for figuring this out and it looks like his top leg's (leg closest to the sky) pedal is the down pedal (closest to the ground if the bike is standing upright). But when I have my top leg's pedal down, my knee basically hits my top tube. So...is this not possible to do on a MTB? Do I need a smaller bike?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

nosaj said:


> It's a 2009 Stumpjumper XC bike. Thanks for that link. I've seen that video in my quest for figuring this out and it looks like his top leg's (leg closest to the sky) pedal is the down pedal (closest to the ground if the bike is standing upright). But when I have my top leg's pedal down, my knee basically hits my top tube. So...is this not possible to do on a MTB? Do I need a smaller bike?


I can't do tabletops yet but here goes a tip from Lee McCormack's book, _Mastering Mountain Bike Skills_:


> You can get your bike flatter when your front foot is on the bottom side. If you jump with your right foot forward, you'll rule at laying your bike to the right.


Edit - the picture in the book seems to go against what he says. It also goes against the video posted above. Sorry for the confusion, maybe this is why I can't do one yet. 

Try this video.
BMX Tricks: How To Tabletop - YouTube


----------



## nosaj (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice, thanks. I am left foot forward so I am laying the bike down to the right. I'll keep trying...but I am pretty sure I need a smaller bike!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

You can lay a table easier with your leading foot going to the bottom side but it will never be as "clicked" as the opposite way, it is also kinda considered poor style in many BMX groups, for what that matters, both feel cool and unless you are a picky a-hole they look very similar to MOST people.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

nosaj said:


> Nice, thanks. I am left foot forward so I am laying the bike down to the right. I'll keep trying...but I am pretty sure I need a smaller bike!


For all my life, I've ridden left foot forward, and layed tables to the right. However, a few years ago, I started laying them the other direction still having my left foot forward, so don't get too hung up on direction. It was odd at first, but I'm becoming quite comfortable about both directions. I kind of had to learn to do go both ways (get your mind out of the gutter!) because I had to learn to go off of hip jumps in either direction.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

im what you might call **** footed, meanng im left foot forward, spin to the left, and yes, table to the left. ive deffinently gotten crap here and there for tableing the "wrong" way, but who really cares, it's called freestyle for a reason right? just do what feel right to you.

oh and one other question: are you turning the bars upward or punching it through with the bars straight (invert)? they both take a little bit differant technique.


----------



## evelyn_cates (Aug 6, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> *How to : Table Top by Brandon Semenuk*
> How to : Table Top by Brandon Semenuk - YouTube[/url]


that was awesome, semenuk was really hot!


----------

